# Sometimes I draw things. [large images]



## The Mad Jester (Mar 24, 2006)

Hullo, my name is Sarah, and sometimes I draw things. Photography isn't something I'm very advanced at.. I do enjoy the art, very much, but it is not my strongest quality. 

So, I'd like to share some of my artwork.

















Tada! =]


----------



## woodsac (Mar 25, 2006)

Sarah, these are great!
Love the dark feel they have 
Are these ink? Or at least 1 and 3?


----------



## Verbal (Mar 25, 2006)

Whoa, Jon seriously digs them.


----------



## The Mad Jester (Mar 25, 2006)

woodsac said:
			
		

> Sarah, these are great!
> Love the dark feel they have
> Are these ink? Or at least 1 and 3?


 
Well thank you! =D One and three are ink, specifically black micron. The second is just a sketch in mechanical pencil.


----------



## hot shot (Mar 25, 2006)

:shock::thumbsup::hail:wow wish i could draw like that acctualy i wish i could just draw:thumbup:


----------



## photo gal (Mar 25, 2006)

LOVE LOVE LOVE that second one............these are all seriously great!  : )


----------



## hobbes28 (Mar 25, 2006)

We visited your site and you've got some really great work.  I should be looking you up for some tattoo design.


----------



## mygrain (Mar 25, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome to TPF!!

Awesome work... pen and ink has always been a fav medium of mine. You have a great style going for you. The first rawks!! Nice website too. I think you have a future in the fantasy art biz. Are you in school or taking classes anyplace? Also a great place to meet other artists that work in your genre (although you may not agree in being classified...me either- but since we work in that style and subject we have to fall someplace...hehe) is epilogue.com. It's a huge community ran by most of the old school fantasy artist aimed at helping new folks get into the biz and the forums there are pretty cool. lots of cool folks with great crits. Free gallery space, competitions to get published, and contacts, contacts, contacts. Hope to see you there. Keep it up:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## FuryofNature (Mar 25, 2006)

These are sooo awesome! Very cool!!!


----------



## The Mad Jester (Mar 26, 2006)

Appreciated, everyone. Thank you. =]

Hobbes: Thank you! That's quite excellent. I'm sure you've seen my contact information on my website already, so you know how to get in touch with me should you decide such!

Mygrain: Well thank you very much. =) I am very familiar with epilogue, quite a few of my favorite artists are featured there. In fact, I have applied for a gallery before, and have been turned down. I may qualify now, I can't say I've tried anytime recently whatsoever. At the same time, I'm not desiring vast recognition yet.. I prefer a nice, quiet, private gallery in my own space right now.


----------



## Arch (Mar 26, 2006)

great skill sarah, excellent work :thumbup:


----------



## Calliope (Mar 27, 2006)

Wow!  That's just excellent - both your posts and your website!  A lot of talent!  :thumbup:


----------



## Mohain (Mar 27, 2006)

These are really cool. I love them all. Show us more!


----------



## bethany138 (Mar 27, 2006)

I am very impressed!  I used to do very similar subject matter in ink when I was younger, I don't have near your talent though..lol.  Your site is nice.. I like the setup.  I do think that you are vastly underpricing your work and that you should put the other pieces for sale.  My husband and I loved the 3 series of the little girl and the cat. Let me know if you go to sell it!

Bethany


----------



## The Mad Jester (Mar 28, 2006)

Thanks again everyone! Your thoughtful praise and encouraging words are appreciated. Makes me feel so fuzzy inside. =]



			
				bethany138 said:
			
		

> I am very impressed! I used to do very similar subject matter in ink when I was younger, I don't have near your talent though..lol. Your site is nice.. I like the setup. I do think that you are vastly underpricing your work and that you should put the other pieces for sale. My husband and I loved the 3 series of the little girl and the cat. Let me know if you go to sell it!


 
*laugh* If my fiance were reading this, he'd be nodding vigorously in agreement, as he often tells me that I undercharge my work. I agree and I disagree.. I'm still at the stage where I don't feel my work is worth a whole lot yet, and I like to be 'fair' with prices.. too fair, perhaps. I'll get over my modesty one of these days.. until then, I starve. =P

I have a lot of pieces in the gallery that are, technically, for sale, I just haven't put on the page. For what reasons.. well, there are none! 

As for the 3 drawings of the girl and the cat, only two are in good condition, one was damaged (the first one), but the other two are clean, and are sitting in a box right now if you would like to purchase them. Ten dollars for both? ..or am I undercharging again? xP -- e-mail me! : spiralunwinding@think-not.com


----------



## Chiller (Mar 29, 2006)

These are brilliant Sarah.  Awesome work!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JonMikal (Mar 31, 2006)

wow...excellent work!


----------



## danalec99 (Apr 1, 2006)

Yeah, what they all said above! :thumbsup:


----------



## The Mad Jester (Apr 1, 2006)

Heheh, thanks again everyone. =)


----------

